# Casting kit for newbie.



## NLAlston (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok, as the title suggests, I have never casted anything, before.  I am wishing to cast some pen blanks, and need advice on what might be the best kit system to buy.  My initial interest is within embedding some of my grandson's hair (from first haircut) into some type of acrylic blank.  I had touched on this, lightly, in a previous posting of mine, and now I am ready to buy - and get busy .

If I can pull this off, the blanks would make for beautiful, and very memorable gifts for my family.

Advanced thanks, to all.


----------



## tbfoto (Jul 28, 2017)

Hair...that's something I don't think I have heard mentioned here. I like the idea. Yes, it would make for nice family gifts.


----------



## penmaker134 (Jul 28, 2017)

I would be interested to know also I myself is looking into casting I read on here that silmar41 is a good one for clear resin but very interested in knowing


----------



## NLAlston (Jul 28, 2017)

tbfoto said:


> Hair...that's something I don't think I have heard mentioned here. I like the idea. Yes, it would make for nice family gifts.



Yes, I know (for I'd never heard of such a thing before, either).  But I am so very driven towards setting myself to that effort.

Years ago (in the late 70's, it was), I had stopped into a little shop, and spied a paperweight, which grabbed my attention.  it was a scorpion, which had been encased in a half-moon shaped clear acrylic casting, on a nice wooden base.  What really intrigued me was - not just what was there before my eyes but - the possibilities of what else could be created, by the same process.

Since then, I've thought of a number of things that I'd like to apply that application to, but none as powerful (to me) as what I wish to do, now.


----------



## NLAlston (Jul 28, 2017)

penmaker134 said:


> I would be interested to know also I myself is looking into casting I read on here that silmar41 is a good one for clear resin but very interested in knowing



Thanks for the info.

I just searched that Silmar41, but I see that it is just the resin (I'll keep it in mind).

But, I am looking for a kit.  I've seen some videos where pen blank molds were used, to facilitate the shape, and resin setting.  Now, maybe what I want doesn't come in a kit.  Maybe I'll need to buy the mold, and resin (and whatever else might be needed) separately.

But we'll see .


----------

